# Ken confirmed he'll be fighting Frank



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

http://samcaplan.proelite.com/82220

While I don't remember anything Ken said during the interview (primarily because when they interviewed him was the only break in between fights)... apparently Ken said he will be fighting Frank. Admins, I know there are several threads speculating about this, just thought this report was a bit more concrete. Ken's lack of mention about the venue for the fight leads me to believe it's only an agreement between Ken and Frank. They could fight in IFL, EliteXC, HDNet, or even Ken's Cage Rage(doubtful) and it'll likely simply be a case of the highest bidder.

While the fight is guaranteed to sell PPV's is there any question who will win this fight? I'd equate this fight to Shamrock Ortiz 3, we know what's going to happen... just want to be reassured of our clairvoyance or watch the shrinking of a grown man's ego. Yes I'm referring to Frank whomping on Ken. Let's be honest, Ken did a lot for the sport but hasn't really adapted (as a fighter) with it. He's a great coach (despite what TUF made him look like) but I think his prime for fighting has passed. This is evident by him losing 7 of his last 10 fights (one win was against the total can Sam Adkins).


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Well good, I think its about time they fought each other. I hope that they aren't fighting because they don't like each other, I think that would be silly. 

Maybe Frank will dominate Ken like Tito did, maybe Ken will put up a fight this time, its all good to me though I'd still pay to see it.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

I think Frank's shown he has better stand-up (even though Ken improved from when he started, his striking isn't nearly as proven) in the Baroni fight. Beating a boxer on his own turf because you can't shoot with a bad knee is pretty damn impressive. Even if Ken does manage to get the fight to the ground (which I've yet to see him use striking to get the fight where he needs it to be... on the ground) I think Frank is more agile on the ground. I wonder what weight class this fight will be at.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank's stand-up is a million times better than Ken's. Ken Shamrock is going to get whomped here, since Frank's the better MMA fighter.

The pre-fight promo's should be awesome. Ken & Frank are both guys who know how to build up a fight, so that part will rule. It's too bad that Ken Shamrock has to get brutally beaten again.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> Frank's stand-up is a million times better than Ken's. Ken Shamrock is going to get whomped here, since Frank's the better MMA fighter.
> 
> The pre-fight promo's should be awesome. Ken & Frank are both guys who know how to build up a fight, so that part will rule. It's too bad that Ken Shamrock has to get brutally beaten again.


Agreed. But at least his brother won't wear a tee shirt afterwards.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ken had some solid standup during his comeback, but Frank's is just better. Ken also can't work from his back that well, so once again advantage Frank. Ken is broken down, Frank not so much. 

Frank knows how to fight and make money, unfortunatley its never the fights I want to see.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I couldn't care less if I saw this fight! Ken fighting Frank! It'll be one of the all time snore-fests. For starters, Ken is finished, he's done. The other thing is that there is no motivation for either to win really. The pay check is coming to them win or lose. Finally, they're brothers and I just can't see them beating each other senseless to win the fight. It'll be more of a, dare I say it again, WWE show.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> Frank's stand-up is a million times better than Ken's. Ken Shamrock is going to get whomped here, since Frank's the better MMA fighter.
> 
> The pre-fight promo's should be awesome. Ken & Frank are both guys who know how to build up a fight, so that part will rule. It's too bad that Ken Shamrock has to get brutally beaten again.


Completely agreed. Ken's gonna get beat down, more so than he already is. I like one-sided fights sometimes, but not this one, as I like both Shamrock's. The pre-fight hype is gonna be the best part of the event.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, considering that Frank & Ken don't really care for each other, I doubt that this is going to be some WWE style fight. Also, I don't see how anyone could find this boring. It's Frank "I am awesome and I am the greatest" Shamrock vs Ken "I once had the best sideburns in the world" Shamrock. Shit should rule.

Also, Frank better hope that Ken doesn't wear the purple undies and sport the sideburns.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> Well, considering that Frank & Ken don't really care for each other, I doubt that this is going to be some WWE style fight. Also, I don't see how anyone could find this boring. It's Frank "I am awesome and I am the greatest" Shamrock vs Ken "I once had the best sideburns in the world" Shamrock. Shit should rule.
> 
> Also, Frank better hope that Ken doesn't wear the purple undies and sport the sideburns.


Its not gonna be boring, but I really just don't want to see Ken Shamrock get beat down to a pulp again. Dude is taking years off his life.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Its not gonna be boring, but I really just don't want to see Ken Shamrock get beat down to a pulp again. Dude is taking years off his life.


You probably know better than I whether they like each other or not, but I come from a family of 5 boys and even when I had years-long disagreements with some of my bro's I couldn't imagine beating any of them to a pulp. And really, if you think about it, that is what should happen to Ken.

Sideburns and boasting are not enough to convince me to tune into this one!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, considering that Frank & Ken don't really care for each other, I doubt that this is going to be some WWE style fight. Also, I don't see how anyone could find this boring. It's Frank "I am awesome and I am the greatest" Shamrock vs Ken "I once had the best sideburns in the world" Shamrock. Shit should rule.

Also, Frank better hope that Ken doesn't wear the purple undies and sport the sideburns.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

tripster said:


> I couldn't care less if I saw this fight! Ken fighting Frank! It'll be one of the all time snore-fests. For starters, Ken is finished, he's done. The other thing is that there is no motivation for either to win really. The pay check is coming to them win or lose. Finally, they're brothers and I just can't see them beating each other senseless to win the fight. It'll be more of a, dare I say it again, WWE show.


This guy is a troll, nobody is this stupid. In the last five minutes I have seen about 3 other posts with roughly the same level of idiocy by this guy.

Oh and Ken by flying leg scissors to heel hook.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I wonder if this fight is even gonna get to the ground. Ken was outboxed by Tito, and Frank's standup is way ahead of Tito's. 

With Frank's quickness, I don't think Ken will be able to hunt him down. If he tries, he's gonna get KO'd before the end of the first round.

I wonder though, even with all the bad blood between them, if Frank's gonna be able to beat on his brother as bad as he would another fighter.

Either way, I think it's pretty obvious at this point that Ken doesn't really care that much about winning. These days, the fun for him seems to be in setting up fights and "putting over" his opponent in a moneymaking match.

Frank by TKO late in the first or sub in the second.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> This guy is a troll, nobody is this stupid. In the last five minutes I have seen about 3 other posts with roughly the same level of idiocy by this guy.
> 
> Oh and Ken by flying leg scissors to heel hook.


I guess in your own sort of way you are saying that this is going to be an exciting fight? Are you also saying that Ken is not washed up? And are you also saying that either fighter is motivated to win and not motivated by the $$ they will amke for fighting each other? I'm not really sure what your saying except for some elemntary schoolyard babble!

What are you saying?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

tripster said:


> I guess in your own sort of way you are saying that this is going to be an exciting fight? Are you also saying that Ken is not washed up? And are you also saying that either fighter is motivated to win and not motivated by the $$ they will amke for fighting each other? I'm not really sure what your saying except for some elemntary schoolyard babble!
> 
> What are you saying?


That it will be an exciting(Frank Shamrock killing someone, how is that not entertaining?) fight, that it will not be "WWE show", and yes I think both fighters are motivated to win, and that I think you are an idiot. But don't worry, I think everyone who comments on stuff they know nothing about are idiots.


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

Just the 1% chance of Ken winning this fight is enough for me to buy it, i mean can you imagine Ken submitting Frank by ankle lock or something that would be so cool!!!! all we need is that 1%


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> i mean can you imagine Ken submitting Frank by ankle lock or something that would be so cool!!!!


I think I'd cry if that were to happen. Totally not cool.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> I think I'd cry if that were to happen. Totally not cool.


lol Ken making Frank tap would be the most epic shit ever. ;p 

To be honest I don't even want to see this fight. Ken fights best at 220-225lbs, Frank at like 30-35 lbs less.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Cartheron said:


> Ken fights best at 220-225lbs, Frank at like 30-35 lbs less.


Makes me wonder where the fight's gonna take place. Will CSAC let them fight with such a big weight difference between them?


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> That it will be an exciting(Frank Shamrock killing someone, how is that not entertaining?) fight, that it will not be "WWE show", and yes I think both fighters are motivated to win, and that I think you are an idiot. But don't worry, I think everyone who comments on stuff they know nothing about are idiots.


You don't like what I have to say, that's fine. But you're not going to tell me that Ken and Frank fighting eachother is about promoting and advancing the very exciting sport of MMA...........it's about the money! And along the way makes a spectacle of MMA.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

tripster said:


> You don't like what I have to say, that's fine. But you're not going to tell me that Ken and Frank fighting eachother is about promoting and advancing the very exciting sport of MMA...........it's about the money! And along the way makes a spectacle of MMA.


MMA has many more definitive examples of "being a spectacle" to worry about than two brothers fighting. I.E. - Brock Lesnar, Ring Girls on podiums, and fog machines.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Frank should whomp Ken, which is a shame for many reasons.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I would pay soooo much to see this fight, this is the one fight have always wanted to see


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> Well good, I think its about time they fought each other. I hope that they aren't fighting because they don't like each other, I think that would be silly.


That's the reason they've given. But it may also be like Tito-Shamrock 3, just to give Ken a chance to make a little more money before he retires.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

rufio.e0 said:


> MMA has many more definitive examples of "being a spectacle" to worry about than two brothers fighting. I.E. - Brock Lesnar, Ring Girls on podiums, and fog machines.


They all fit into the same category.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Frank vs. Ken = All 3 Tito vs. Ken fights in one beatdown.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

i really don't think this fight will sell many ppv's, we all know who is going to win and it's just a pointless fight. maybe if ken was abit younger but to be honest he'll get owned by frank. it's very onesided. the other thing is that the new breed of mma fans won't even know ken shamrock that well and will be unaware of the brothers feud.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I really like this i feel that Frank would Dominate Ken. Frank is the better fighter all around..


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

ken could beat frank in his prime but I dont think he can now.

but then again ken is finally healthy. 

the one thing I am worried about ken is he may have lost his mental edge. He is too loose now. Back in the old days he looked like a man possessed when he was fighting. I think that is why he lost his last fight he was too loose and not focused. Some people fight good like that but not ken. 

hopefully will get it together in his next fight


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I dont think Ken is quite as washed up as you guys are making it seem. But I still think he losses this fight. Frank is too explosive and will probably finish Ken off in the second round. I dont see this fight hitting the mat AT ALL.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> ken could beat frank in his prime


I don't think he can. Prime Ken had pretty bad striking, and if the fight went to the ground, then Frank would either sub him or stand back up. Frank Shamrock is just a better MMA fighter. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> I don't think he can. Prime Ken had pretty bad striking, and if the fight went to the ground, then Frank would either sub him or stand back up. Frank Shamrock is just a better MMA fighter. Always has been, always will be.


u tell em damone :thumb02:
even though i like both shammys , frankie will always b my top favorite:thumb02:


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

I think this would be the "nail in the coffin" for Ken's career. I don't know that Frank was always better than Ken, but ever since he hooked up with Maurice Smith... he has been. I bet it'd feel pretty good to Frank to get to pay Ken back for the beating he received when he was pretty much "jumped in" to the Lions Den.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

hum. Frank in 3 mins


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Why did they have a falling out in the first place, or did they never get along at all?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

They had a fallout because Ken didn't like the way Frank was running the Den while he was out doing pro-wrestling. Frank wanted to be his own man, and they really haven't spoken to each other since. You can even hear Frank trying to avoid talking about the Lions Den during the Newton vs Henderson fight at UFC 17.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

^^ I've actually heard they never got along well. There is talk the only reason Ken trained Frank is because Bob Shamrock asked him to. Ken never thought Frank wasn't as good as Frank thought he was and Frank being Frank wanted to prove him wrong and of course showed that he is as good as he thinks.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

I think it's funny that Ken criticizes Frank for the nickname "the legend" when ken has the worlds longest nickname with "the worlds most dangerous man". neither are as bad as twinkle toes.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I hope Ken pulls it out with a heel hook!


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Just so yall know.. in the Q&A going on right now, Frank responded to this:


> "Would you ever fight your brother Ken in an MMA match?"
> 
> Frank: "Yes absolutely...2009, Shamrock vs. Shamrock"


So it's in the works, just taking a ton of time to get the deal done.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

rufio.e0 said:


> Just so yall know.. in the Q&A going on right now, Frank responded to this:
> 
> 
> So it's in the works, just taking a ton of time to get the deal done.


2009? Ken is old and decrepit as is. Why wait another year? I hope he meant '08.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

kds13 said:


> 2009? Ken is old and decrepit as is. Why wait another year? I hope he meant '08.


nope he said it more than once. 2009. in 2008 he plans on fighting cung le and/or renzo gracie


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

rufio.e0 said:


> nope he said it more than once. 2009. in 2008 he plans on fighting cung le and/or renzo gracie


Oh well thats even better news. I'd rather see Frank fight Cung Le and Renzo than Ken.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

man the people from this other forum are idiots. worse than sherdog


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I just saw an interview from Ken/Randy from the HDNET event that just recently went down. It was the first I heard of it and its gonna be a crazy good time.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

rufio.e0 said:


> man the people from this other forum are idiots. worse than sherdog


your the one that payed for a lifetime membership


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> your the one that payed for a lifetime membership


yes I did. because I like this forum. I was commenting on the elitexc affiliated proelite.com site. reread the quote. I said "the people from this other forum are idiots" I wasn't talking about this one.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I dont think Ken is quite as washed up as you guys are making it seem..



I think he may be more washed up than people make it seem. When I saw him fight Franklin I was 100% convinced the fight was rigged he looked so bad. After watching a few more of his recent fights I realized...no, he really is awful.

He had some success early on because almost everyone else was worse than him but I don't think he can compete with even an average fighter now.

The one thing he does have going for him against Frank is size obviously, a 20-30 lb advantage is not insignificant so the weight class they choose will determine whether Ken has no chance or a very small chance.

Drogo


----------

